# Bosch Miter Saw Crown Molding Stops



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

Another cool thing about them…..they fold up and store out of the way.

After putting my Bosch up for shop-duty, I'm trying to decide if I'm going to get a set for my Hitachi CH12, they're a lot more expensive.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for a review of an interesting product I had not run across. 
Would all those mounting issues and options exist if you buy these to put on a Bosch saw?

I like the idea of the device, but as I read your description it sounds like a kit. One that has to be modified while assorted fastener options are considered, and then holes to drill and or tap. 
Maybe for a Bosch saw, it would be a direct bolt-on.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

OK, I have answered my own question. This product is the Bosch item MS1233. Here is their own write up about it:

The Bosch MS1233 crown stop kit for miter saws allows crown molding to be nested against fence for simple miter cuts with no beveling required. When not in use, the stops can be easily flipped back over the fence and stored on the tool out of the way of other cutting applications.

Works with models: GCM12SD, CM10GD, CM12, CM8S, CM12SD, 5412, 4410, 4405, 4310 and 4212.

Does NOT work with models 5312, 4412, 3912, or 3915.

It is offered on the H Depot site and Amazon for $13.99. My own miter saw is the GCM12SD, so I think I will just go on and get a set ordered. Again, thank you for making me aware of this device.

...


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Yes your rolls royce GCM12SD  does have the side mounting holes all ready for these brackets. But they can be used on any miter saw even with curved sides as mine is. Although I'm not sure why they say "the stops can be easily flipped back over the fence " that's impossible unless you remove the side screw and remove the brackets. there's no flipping sclipping going on with these.


----------



## 01ntrain (Jun 21, 2015)

I have the GCM12SD, the screw is long enough to allow the stops to flip over the back without removing the screw all the way.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

Haha, router, you are correct about the Rolls-level Bosch saw. I love it,and think it might be the best cash I ever let go of for the shop.

I sold two radial arm saws and one typical, old, miter saw to justify the purchase. This gained me a huge amount of shop space, as well. It is simply fantastic and a joy., but these brackets will make it even nicer to use for crown molding,so again - thanks.


----------

